# Generac 20kw battery issues



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Not sure what tolerance the batteries have but I would try another trickle charge and see if that is doing the same. I would also call generac


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Sometimes If the batteries are not 100% fully charged when installed this could be a culprit. Some trickle charges can't bring a partially depleted battery back. I charge mine over night on a real charger before installing them.


----------



## rnichols (Apr 19, 2011)

Also make sure the battery is the correct battery.. I have seen people just replace it with whatever..


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

We've been selling, servicing, and warranting, Generacs since 1999. That being said that trickle charge battery charger is a huge piece of crap. Check the output of the charger, we've found many putting out 25 to 35 VDC and ruining batteries. Also got to keep a close watch on the water level during the summer. Down here when its a 100 in August for 2 weeks in a row that constant charging and low water level leaves nothing but boiling acid, then explosion!


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

rnichols said:


> Also make sure the battery is the correct battery.. I have seen people just replace it with whatever..


Correct you need the right battery. 20kw needs a 26R battery. Min. 520 CCA.


----------



## hankdz2 (Jan 27, 2021)

tufts46argled said:


> We've been selling, servicing, and warranting, Generacs since 1999. That being said that trickle charge battery charger is a huge piece of crap. Check the output of the charger, we've found many putting out 25 to 35 VDC and ruining batteries. Also got to keep a close watch on the water level during the summer. Down here when its a 100 in August for 2 weeks in a row that constant charging and low water level leaves nothing but boiling acid, then explosion!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Please take a few minutes to fill out your profile as per the user signup agreement. It's required, and I have provided a link below to assist with this.









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------

